# How to know when to replace bands?



## llama_moth (Mar 25, 2018)

What are the signs to tell when bands should be replaced?

If the is a tear then they need to be replaced but are there any other tell-tale signs?

Do bands lose their effectiveness over time through general use?

Thanks,

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Bands do get shot out with use and exposure to UV light. When to replace them is often a subject of debate. One end of the spectrum is, replace them when they LOOK worn or start to nick and rip. The other end is, Shoot them puppies 'til they bust! since bands usually break near the pouch or sometimes in the middle as a result of a nick in you bands during the cutting process. So pick your side of the fence.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

What @flipgun said is directly on point.

BUT...some of us replace bands because we just gotta try out a new flatband setup, new tubes, new taper, new pouch, new tying method, new tying material, or different draw length.

Of course, we could just make or buy a new slingshot for that. But, that's probably a discussion for another post!


----------



## llama_moth (Mar 25, 2018)

Ok. Thank you for the replies. 
From the sound of it, bands breaking isn't as big an issue as i thought it was.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

llama_moth said:


> Ok. Thank you for the replies.
> From the sound of it, bands breaking isn't as big an issue as i thought it was.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That's why everyone encourages wearing safety glasses; to keep it from becoming one.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

llama_moth said:


> What are the signs to tell when bands should be replaced?
> 
> If the is a tear then they need to be replaced but are there any other tell-tale signs?
> 
> ...


First off, welcome to a great forum... I'd also like to add to everything above, when your thoughts go from the shot to the bands it's time to switch them out.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Bands breaking CAN be a big issue depending on what happens - some people got hurt, some not. Some people make some damage (as I did) when the bands broke and the projectile found a new path, say, to the windshield of a car parked nearby and so on - but some projectiles do not.

If you are new to slingshots I suggest that you follow all security measures including protection glasses, bands replacement as soon as you feel unsafe with them etc. and as you progress you always have time to change this.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## keqi (Nov 24, 2017)

Try to close one eye


----------



## keqi (Nov 24, 2017)

Try to close one eye


----------



## keqi (Nov 24, 2017)

Try to close one eye


----------



## keqi (Nov 24, 2017)

Try to close one eye


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

During a shooting the point of impacts begin to lean somewhere else, found a nick that wasnt there.


----------

